# Templates



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Push Block/Hand Plane/Saw - Handles*

Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight with my new drawing tablet. (FIRST PICTURE) I drew a proportioned handle template for a hand plane (Stanley). It is not to scale though. You can scale it, print it out, and see what size works best for you. I made these templates for people who want to make their own handle for their hand planes; or a handle for a push-block. I have the JPEG file on my computer, so if you don't know how to save the pic (to your computer) from here, message me and I'll send you the JPEG file through email. Also made a few more templates for Push-Blocks. *All my designs - Feel free to use as you wish! (but if you make one - post it so i can see how it looks in real life!! haha)*

Enjoy….


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Push Block/Hand Plane/Saw - Handles*
> 
> Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight with my new drawing tablet. (FIRST PICTURE) I drew a proportioned handle template for a hand plane (Stanley). It is not to scale though. You can scale it, print it out, and see what size works best for you. I made these templates for people who want to make their own handle for their hand planes; or a handle for a push-block. I have the JPEG file on my computer, so if you don't know how to save the pic (to your computer) from here, message me and I'll send you the JPEG file through email. Also made a few more templates for Push-Blocks. *All my designs - Feel free to use as you wish! (but if you make one - post it so i can see how it looks in real life!! haha)*
> 
> Enjoy….


thank´s for sharing and the time you take to do it

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Push Block/Hand Plane/Saw - Handles*
> 
> Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight with my new drawing tablet. (FIRST PICTURE) I drew a proportioned handle template for a hand plane (Stanley). It is not to scale though. You can scale it, print it out, and see what size works best for you. I made these templates for people who want to make their own handle for their hand planes; or a handle for a push-block. I have the JPEG file on my computer, so if you don't know how to save the pic (to your computer) from here, message me and I'll send you the JPEG file through email. Also made a few more templates for Push-Blocks. *All my designs - Feel free to use as you wish! (but if you make one - post it so i can see how it looks in real life!! haha)*
> 
> Enjoy….


It made me really smile, thank you!
Full of creativity.
Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Push Block/Hand Plane/Saw - Handles*
> 
> Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight with my new drawing tablet. (FIRST PICTURE) I drew a proportioned handle template for a hand plane (Stanley). It is not to scale though. You can scale it, print it out, and see what size works best for you. I made these templates for people who want to make their own handle for their hand planes; or a handle for a push-block. I have the JPEG file on my computer, so if you don't know how to save the pic (to your computer) from here, message me and I'll send you the JPEG file through email. Also made a few more templates for Push-Blocks. *All my designs - Feel free to use as you wish! (but if you make one - post it so i can see how it looks in real life!! haha)*
> 
> Enjoy….


you realy have been busy noty boy 
I realy got a big smile on seing the women in black

Dennis


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Push Block/Hand Plane/Saw - Handles*
> 
> Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight with my new drawing tablet. (FIRST PICTURE) I drew a proportioned handle template for a hand plane (Stanley). It is not to scale though. You can scale it, print it out, and see what size works best for you. I made these templates for people who want to make their own handle for their hand planes; or a handle for a push-block. I have the JPEG file on my computer, so if you don't know how to save the pic (to your computer) from here, message me and I'll send you the JPEG file through email. Also made a few more templates for Push-Blocks. *All my designs - Feel free to use as you wish! (but if you make one - post it so i can see how it looks in real life!! haha)*
> 
> Enjoy….


Its always nice to take advantage of someone else's artistic ability when you have none of your own. Thanks, I'm always making up push blocks in the shop. I like the one of the head, I think that will be one of my favorites. Once again thanks for offering up your artistic ability for some of us less talented.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Push Block/Hand Plane/Saw - Handles*
> 
> Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight with my new drawing tablet. (FIRST PICTURE) I drew a proportioned handle template for a hand plane (Stanley). It is not to scale though. You can scale it, print it out, and see what size works best for you. I made these templates for people who want to make their own handle for their hand planes; or a handle for a push-block. I have the JPEG file on my computer, so if you don't know how to save the pic (to your computer) from here, message me and I'll send you the JPEG file through email. Also made a few more templates for Push-Blocks. *All my designs - Feel free to use as you wish! (but if you make one - post it so i can see how it looks in real life!! haha)*
> 
> Enjoy….


Very cool and creative.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Push Block/Hand Plane/Saw - Handles*
> 
> Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight with my new drawing tablet. (FIRST PICTURE) I drew a proportioned handle template for a hand plane (Stanley). It is not to scale though. You can scale it, print it out, and see what size works best for you. I made these templates for people who want to make their own handle for their hand planes; or a handle for a push-block. I have the JPEG file on my computer, so if you don't know how to save the pic (to your computer) from here, message me and I'll send you the JPEG file through email. Also made a few more templates for Push-Blocks. *All my designs - Feel free to use as you wish! (but if you make one - post it so i can see how it looks in real life!! haha)*
> 
> Enjoy….


nice


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

dakremer said:


> *Push Block/Hand Plane/Saw - Handles*
> 
> Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight with my new drawing tablet. (FIRST PICTURE) I drew a proportioned handle template for a hand plane (Stanley). It is not to scale though. You can scale it, print it out, and see what size works best for you. I made these templates for people who want to make their own handle for their hand planes; or a handle for a push-block. I have the JPEG file on my computer, so if you don't know how to save the pic (to your computer) from here, message me and I'll send you the JPEG file through email. Also made a few more templates for Push-Blocks. *All my designs - Feel free to use as you wish! (but if you make one - post it so i can see how it looks in real life!! haha)*
> 
> Enjoy….


Now that was a kick. Ha!
Thanks, I needed that. Looks like fun.

Steve


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Push Block/Hand Plane/Saw - Handles*
> 
> Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight with my new drawing tablet. (FIRST PICTURE) I drew a proportioned handle template for a hand plane (Stanley). It is not to scale though. You can scale it, print it out, and see what size works best for you. I made these templates for people who want to make their own handle for their hand planes; or a handle for a push-block. I have the JPEG file on my computer, so if you don't know how to save the pic (to your computer) from here, message me and I'll send you the JPEG file through email. Also made a few more templates for Push-Blocks. *All my designs - Feel free to use as you wish! (but if you make one - post it so i can see how it looks in real life!! haha)*
> 
> Enjoy….


Man I cant wait for my next tote to break.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Push Block/Hand Plane/Saw - Handles*
> 
> Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight with my new drawing tablet. (FIRST PICTURE) I drew a proportioned handle template for a hand plane (Stanley). It is not to scale though. You can scale it, print it out, and see what size works best for you. I made these templates for people who want to make their own handle for their hand planes; or a handle for a push-block. I have the JPEG file on my computer, so if you don't know how to save the pic (to your computer) from here, message me and I'll send you the JPEG file through email. Also made a few more templates for Push-Blocks. *All my designs - Feel free to use as you wish! (but if you make one - post it so i can see how it looks in real life!! haha)*
> 
> Enjoy….


just make sure you post it when your done so i can see my creations "come to life!!"


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Push Block/Hand Plane/Saw - Handles*
> 
> Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight with my new drawing tablet. (FIRST PICTURE) I drew a proportioned handle template for a hand plane (Stanley). It is not to scale though. You can scale it, print it out, and see what size works best for you. I made these templates for people who want to make their own handle for their hand planes; or a handle for a push-block. I have the JPEG file on my computer, so if you don't know how to save the pic (to your computer) from here, message me and I'll send you the JPEG file through email. Also made a few more templates for Push-Blocks. *All my designs - Feel free to use as you wish! (but if you make one - post it so i can see how it looks in real life!! haha)*
> 
> Enjoy….


cool looking push blocks


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Push Block/Hand Plane/Saw - Handles*
> 
> Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight with my new drawing tablet. (FIRST PICTURE) I drew a proportioned handle template for a hand plane (Stanley). It is not to scale though. You can scale it, print it out, and see what size works best for you. I made these templates for people who want to make their own handle for their hand planes; or a handle for a push-block. I have the JPEG file on my computer, so if you don't know how to save the pic (to your computer) from here, message me and I'll send you the JPEG file through email. Also made a few more templates for Push-Blocks. *All my designs - Feel free to use as you wish! (but if you make one - post it so i can see how it looks in real life!! haha)*
> 
> Enjoy….


Doug, I'm a computer illiterate how can I print just one of the designs?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Push Block/Hand Plane/Saw - Handles*
> 
> Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight with my new drawing tablet. (FIRST PICTURE) I drew a proportioned handle template for a hand plane (Stanley). It is not to scale though. You can scale it, print it out, and see what size works best for you. I made these templates for people who want to make their own handle for their hand planes; or a handle for a push-block. I have the JPEG file on my computer, so if you don't know how to save the pic (to your computer) from here, message me and I'll send you the JPEG file through email. Also made a few more templates for Push-Blocks. *All my designs - Feel free to use as you wish! (but if you make one - post it so i can see how it looks in real life!! haha)*
> 
> Enjoy….


Hey Belg, if you want to PM me your email address I can send you the PDF file of whatever design you'd like!

Also let me know of the rough size you were looking for, and i'll try to size it for you so its ready to print!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Inlays*

I wasn't planning on making a series out of my last template blog, but I had a request from a fellow lumberjock to make him an Oval Fan Inlay template. So figured I'd have a whole series of templates.

I will treat this series like folders in a computer - when/if I have more ideas, or more requests for templates, I'll add it to the blog it belongs to. (i.e. I'll put any other push-block-design templates in the 1st blog of the series titled Push Block/Hand Plane/Saw - Handles)

(So of course) Any *inlay templates* would be added to *this* blog of the series. I will also create more blogs in the series as needed or requested to fulfill the template type ("folder").

So if you are following the blog, you may want to check back in from time to time to see if any others have been added. From here on out, I will try and draw things to scale (if requested) - i will also keep any file (from google sketchup) I create so if you need the file (to print to scale) I can email it to you.

*I think this could be a great resource for woodworkers. Feel free to contact me with any templates you have that I could add to the blog, or just post the picture in the comments section. *

If you'd like me to draw you a template just let me know, and I'll see if I'm able to for you…...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First inlay is a 2"X3" oval fan inlay. Not sure if everyone is capable of printing to scale so I drew on a scale (each block represents 1 square inch)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Inlays*
> 
> I wasn't planning on making a series out of my last template blog, but I had a request from a fellow lumberjock to make him an Oval Fan Inlay template. So figured I'd have a whole series of templates.
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing and taken the time to do it 
I will tjeck from time to time 

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Inlays*
> 
> I wasn't planning on making a series out of my last template blog, but I had a request from a fellow lumberjock to make him an Oval Fan Inlay template. So figured I'd have a whole series of templates.
> 
> ...


thks for your effort!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Inlays*
> 
> I wasn't planning on making a series out of my last template blog, but I had a request from a fellow lumberjock to make him an Oval Fan Inlay template. So figured I'd have a whole series of templates.
> 
> ...


Doug you're a star man The oval fan inlay printed out perfect size (about 3/4 scale) but just right for what I had in mind thakyou so much for the help
Best regards
Trevor


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Inlays*
> 
> I wasn't planning on making a series out of my last template blog, but I had a request from a fellow lumberjock to make him an Oval Fan Inlay template. So figured I'd have a whole series of templates.
> 
> ...


Tdv, I'm glad it worked out for you!! I'm always happy to help - especially when I can (in woodworking…. thats not very often…haha) But drawing/designing is something i CAN do!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Inlays*
> 
> I wasn't planning on making a series out of my last template blog, but I had a request from a fellow lumberjock to make him an Oval Fan Inlay template. So figured I'd have a whole series of templates.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Thank you


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Inlays*
> 
> I wasn't planning on making a series out of my last template blog, but I had a request from a fellow lumberjock to make him an Oval Fan Inlay template. So figured I'd have a whole series of templates.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for posting


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Bandsaw Boxes!*

Man….I'm having WAY too much fun making templates. I need to get in the shop and actually build something for a change! I dont know what is wrong with me!  The possibilities for bandsaw boxes are ENDLESS. However, here's some to start you guys off with - probably ones you've seen before….but maybe not. I just snagged a few off the internet. These aren't all my designs. I will definitely be adding more later. I already have some crazy ideas in my head. Just don't have time to draw them right now! Enjoy - and make sure to check out the series at later dates - because I'll be continuously adding to these. ENJOY


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw Boxes!*
> 
> Man….I'm having WAY too much fun making templates. I need to get in the shop and actually build something for a change! I dont know what is wrong with me!  The possibilities for bandsaw boxes are ENDLESS. However, here's some to start you guys off with - probably ones you've seen before….but maybe not. I just snagged a few off the internet. These aren't all my designs. I will definitely be adding more later. I already have some crazy ideas in my head. Just don't have time to draw them right now! Enjoy - and make sure to check out the series at later dates - because I'll be continuously adding to these. ENJOY


Almost as good as the totes
remember
if they cant find you hansom at least they can find yo handy


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw Boxes!*
> 
> Man….I'm having WAY too much fun making templates. I need to get in the shop and actually build something for a change! I dont know what is wrong with me!  The possibilities for bandsaw boxes are ENDLESS. However, here's some to start you guys off with - probably ones you've seen before….but maybe not. I just snagged a few off the internet. These aren't all my designs. I will definitely be adding more later. I already have some crazy ideas in my head. Just don't have time to draw them right now! Enjoy - and make sure to check out the series at later dates - because I'll be continuously adding to these. ENJOY


I kinda like the last one…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw Boxes!*
> 
> Man….I'm having WAY too much fun making templates. I need to get in the shop and actually build something for a change! I dont know what is wrong with me!  The possibilities for bandsaw boxes are ENDLESS. However, here's some to start you guys off with - probably ones you've seen before….but maybe not. I just snagged a few off the internet. These aren't all my designs. I will definitely be adding more later. I already have some crazy ideas in my head. Just don't have time to draw them right now! Enjoy - and make sure to check out the series at later dates - because I'll be continuously adding to these. ENJOY


a tree of life and a mother/child box - that's what I saw in a couple of your designs.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw Boxes!*
> 
> Man….I'm having WAY too much fun making templates. I need to get in the shop and actually build something for a change! I dont know what is wrong with me!  The possibilities for bandsaw boxes are ENDLESS. However, here's some to start you guys off with - probably ones you've seen before….but maybe not. I just snagged a few off the internet. These aren't all my designs. I will definitely be adding more later. I already have some crazy ideas in my head. Just don't have time to draw them right now! Enjoy - and make sure to check out the series at later dates - because I'll be continuously adding to these. ENJOY


Debbie, reading your comment just gave me another idea!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw Boxes!*
> 
> Man….I'm having WAY too much fun making templates. I need to get in the shop and actually build something for a change! I dont know what is wrong with me!  The possibilities for bandsaw boxes are ENDLESS. However, here's some to start you guys off with - probably ones you've seen before….but maybe not. I just snagged a few off the internet. These aren't all my designs. I will definitely be adding more later. I already have some crazy ideas in my head. Just don't have time to draw them right now! Enjoy - and make sure to check out the series at later dates - because I'll be continuously adding to these. ENJOY


wow i like the first and second ones…


----------



## Kenk10 (Sep 29, 2015)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw Boxes!*
> 
> Man….I'm having WAY too much fun making templates. I need to get in the shop and actually build something for a change! I dont know what is wrong with me!  The possibilities for bandsaw boxes are ENDLESS. However, here's some to start you guys off with - probably ones you've seen before….but maybe not. I just snagged a few off the internet. These aren't all my designs. I will definitely be adding more later. I already have some crazy ideas in my head. Just don't have time to draw them right now! Enjoy - and make sure to check out the series at later dates - because I'll be continuously adding to these. ENJOY


What computer program do you use to make your templates?
Thanks.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw Boxes!*
> 
> Man….I'm having WAY too much fun making templates. I need to get in the shop and actually build something for a change! I dont know what is wrong with me!  The possibilities for bandsaw boxes are ENDLESS. However, here's some to start you guys off with - probably ones you've seen before….but maybe not. I just snagged a few off the internet. These aren't all my designs. I will definitely be adding more later. I already have some crazy ideas in my head. Just don't have time to draw them right now! Enjoy - and make sure to check out the series at later dates - because I'll be continuously adding to these. ENJOY


Hey Kenk - I used Adobe Illustrator for these


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw Boxes!*
> 
> Man….I'm having WAY too much fun making templates. I need to get in the shop and actually build something for a change! I dont know what is wrong with me!  The possibilities for bandsaw boxes are ENDLESS. However, here's some to start you guys off with - probably ones you've seen before….but maybe not. I just snagged a few off the internet. These aren't all my designs. I will definitely be adding more later. I already have some crazy ideas in my head. Just don't have time to draw them right now! Enjoy - and make sure to check out the series at later dates - because I'll be continuously adding to these. ENJOY


Thnx for the templates. Hope you don't care if I share em….........lol….......only 5 years later


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw Boxes!*
> 
> Man….I'm having WAY too much fun making templates. I need to get in the shop and actually build something for a change! I dont know what is wrong with me!  The possibilities for bandsaw boxes are ENDLESS. However, here's some to start you guys off with - probably ones you've seen before….but maybe not. I just snagged a few off the internet. These aren't all my designs. I will definitely be adding more later. I already have some crazy ideas in my head. Just don't have time to draw them right now! Enjoy - and make sure to check out the series at later dates - because I'll be continuously adding to these. ENJOY


No problem Roger


----------



## woodkin (Mar 20, 2018)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw Boxes!*
> 
> Man….I'm having WAY too much fun making templates. I need to get in the shop and actually build something for a change! I dont know what is wrong with me!  The possibilities for bandsaw boxes are ENDLESS. However, here's some to start you guys off with - probably ones you've seen before….but maybe not. I just snagged a few off the internet. These aren't all my designs. I will definitely be adding more later. I already have some crazy ideas in my head. Just don't have time to draw them right now! Enjoy - and make sure to check out the series at later dates - because I'll be continuously adding to these. ENJOY


Hi there -

Two of the templates are original designs by Phil & Martha Baerreis (Martha here).. The Mythic Tree is a repeat design that we do in two sizes.. We sign and date each of our boxes and this design is over 20 years old. Here are a couple of them for your perusal. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/woodkin/media/mythictree.cardinal.8x6x4._zpshcebweoa.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s32.photobucket.com/user/woodkin/media/mythictree.sold.11.08.09._zpsbhkzxa1j.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s32.photobucket.com/user/woodkin/media/BAE_5270_zpsucrirjtk.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7

The large round one is a one of a kind that lives in Miami, Fl.. It is titled "Roots".. and here is a photo of it.. the box is 24 inches by 26 inches.. and 5 inches deep. We made it in Honduran Mahogany. http://s32.photobucket.com/user/woodkin/media/roots1_zpsv2jqzpyb.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

We have been doing work on the bandsaw for over 46 years now, for a living - and as a 71 (this year) old woman, I feel pretty blessed to still be in the workshop morning and night and in our Gallery Showroom in Murphy NC during the day.

If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask - we will try to answer.

martha


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw Boxes!*
> 
> Man….I'm having WAY too much fun making templates. I need to get in the shop and actually build something for a change! I dont know what is wrong with me!  The possibilities for bandsaw boxes are ENDLESS. However, here's some to start you guys off with - probably ones you've seen before….but maybe not. I just snagged a few off the internet. These aren't all my designs. I will definitely be adding more later. I already have some crazy ideas in my head. Just don't have time to draw them right now! Enjoy - and make sure to check out the series at later dates - because I'll be continuously adding to these. ENJOY


They look even better in real life! Great designs!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bandsaw Boxes!*
> 
> Man….I'm having WAY too much fun making templates. I need to get in the shop and actually build something for a change! I dont know what is wrong with me!  The possibilities for bandsaw boxes are ENDLESS. However, here's some to start you guys off with - probably ones you've seen before….but maybe not. I just snagged a few off the internet. These aren't all my designs. I will definitely be adding more later. I already have some crazy ideas in my head. Just don't have time to draw them right now! Enjoy - and make sure to check out the series at later dates - because I'll be continuously adding to these. ENJOY


You need to post some of your work here on Lumberjocks, for people to enjoy! It's a great community!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Google Sketchup Designs (clamps)*

Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight. Found this Clamp here on Lumberjocks. Thought I'd make a Google Sketchup file for it. Anyone need any Google Sketchup Designs just let me know and I'll see if I can help you! (if you want the file for this clamp, just PM me and I'll send it to you through email)














































Make sure to check out the other blogs in this series - if there are any templates you can't seem to figure out how to draw (on the computer) ask me, and I'll see if I can do it for you!


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Google Sketchup Designs (clamps)*
> 
> Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight. Found this Clamp here on Lumberjocks. Thought I'd make a Google Sketchup file for it. Anyone need any Google Sketchup Designs just let me know and I'll see if I can help you! (if you want the file for this clamp, just PM me and I'll send it to you through email)
> 
> ...


Cool. Nice job. I like sketchup too, it's so powerful and easy. That's awful nice of you to offer design assistance. I'm sure someone will take you up on it. I'll sure keep it in mind.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Google Sketchup Designs (clamps)*
> 
> Hey guys. Just fooling around tonight. Found this Clamp here on Lumberjocks. Thought I'd make a Google Sketchup file for it. Anyone need any Google Sketchup Designs just let me know and I'll see if I can help you! (if you want the file for this clamp, just PM me and I'll send it to you through email)
> 
> ...


I still like me bit of ply and some chalk… lol


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Cushioned Bench Plans.....*

Hey guys. Here is a little "L" bench I designed for my neighbor. He does not know how to use Google Sketchup so I offered to help him with that, as long as he lets me help him build it!  

A pretty generic bench, but I think they look nice, so thought I'd share it with you guys. We plan on using pine and MDF as it will all be painted anyways. The top will be 2 lift off lids (for storage underneath) that will sit inside the frame, recessed. We will make a couple thumb holes for easy lifting out

Joinery will be pocket screws and glue

The "L" is 5' by 5' to fit in a corner of their kitchen by the windows. A table will fit next to it. Enjoy. You can print the pictures out below, or you can PM me and I will send you the Sketchup file! Happy Building!


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Cushioned Bench Plans.....*
> 
> Hey guys. Here is a little "L" bench I designed for my neighbor. He does not know how to use Google Sketchup so I offered to help him with that, as long as he lets me help him build it!
> 
> ...


Simple is good IMO. Have you thought about hinging the bench top for storage of little used stuff/emergency supplies. Space is always a premium, and in my little place, that would be an excellent place for such a stash.
Either way though, I'm sure your neighbor will be tickled with the finished product.
Mick


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Cushioned Bench Plans.....*
> 
> Hey guys. Here is a little "L" bench I designed for my neighbor. He does not know how to use Google Sketchup so I offered to help him with that, as long as he lets me help him build it!
> 
> ...


yeah Mickey. The seats are going to lift off for storage. Their kitchen is lacking in storage space, so this wil be a most needed and welcome part of the bench! thanks for stopping by


----------

